# PaxDamage-RESOLVED:)



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

So what exactly do I do if a drunk idiot brakes my door handle? It's not exactly the door handle it's the part you pull to shut the door. Am I going to have to file a claim with my insurance? Also I didn't even realize it happened but there was only one ride where someone sat upfront. It was dark and they were all being crazy so I didn't see it happen either. I am new to Uber and here.... I'm sure there are 100 posts about something like this but I don't feel like searching. You guys seem to be quick at responding


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> So what exactly do I do if a drunk idiot brakes my door handle? It's not exactly the door handle it's the part you pull to shut the door. Am I going to have to file a claim with my insurance? Also I didn't even realize it happened but there was only one ride where someone sat upfront. It was dark and they were all being crazy so I didn't see it happen either. I am new to Uber and here.... I'm sure there are 100 posts about something like this but I don't feel like searching. You guys seem to be quick at responding


Not much you can door. You can try and ask Uber for the pax's personal info and call them. Uber is very hesitant on giving out info. If calling doesn't work then file a small claims against the pax. Do you have a rideshare endorsement with your personal insurance policy?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Be persistent also when filing the claim. If they say no they can't reimburse you at least 250$ or the price to fix the handle, then keep emailing them. It's the inside door handle, right? It wasn't already kinda damage before the drunk idiot? Because it takes a lot of force to break that thing.

Very nice photo btw 

P.S. Stop driving at night, too many drunk idiots especially if you like your car


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not much you can door. You can try and ask Uber for the pax's personal info and call them. Uber is very hesitant on giving out info. If calling doesn't work then file a small claims against the pax. Do you have a rideshare endorsement with your personal insurance policy?


Rideshare endorsement? What is that?



htboston said:


> Be persistent also when filing the claim. If they say no they can't reimburse you at least 250$ or the price to fix the handle, then keep emailing them. It's the inside door handle, right? It wasn't already kinda damage before the drunk idiot? Because it takes a lot of force to break that thing.
> 
> Very nice photo btw
> 
> P.S. Stop driving at night, too many drunk idiots especially if you like your car


I will email them, and go from there. And no it wasn't broken. I just ****ing paid my car off two weeks ago too and never had a lick of damage anywhere on it. Low blow for me.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Certain damage claims to Uber will get you deactivated. You will have to prove to them it's fixed before they will reactivate you. 
I would find out how much it'll be to fix it. Make sure it's worth it.
Lots of thread here on gap insurance. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Rideshare endorsement? What is that?
> 
> I will email them, and go from there. And no it wasn't broken. I just &%[email protected]!*ing paid my car off two weeks ago too and never had a lick of damage anywhere on it. Low blow for me.


The "rideshare endorsement" is the insurance that you NEED to carry above and beyond what uber says you need to carry in most states, this is not full taxi/limo insurance.

Depending on the state it's just a single line on your policy stating your allowed to drive for a rideshare company, to additional coverage that costs an extra $100+ month.

Since you seem to have no idea what we are talking about... and uber sure as heck never explained it...

This is how it works, this is a visual i got DIRECTLY from the uber website today...

https://www.uber.com/driver-jobs/










PERIOD 1! is where everything can go fubar. (keep in mind period 1 starts immediately after period 3 ends or period 2 ends if the customer cancels while you are en route.

Uber ONLY provides LIABILITY ONLY insurance.

You ever hear of Liability only insurance?

Well,

That means the policy _*WILL NEVER PAY A DIME TO FIX or REPLACE YOUR CAR IN PERIOD 1!*_ If your at fault, or the at fault person disappears your out of luck...

"But what about my personal insurance?" you ask..

You were driving for rideshare at the time, it turns off...

"what do you mean it turns off? they can't do that"

*Yes they can!*

But what are the odds of this happening? It happened to me TWICE in 5 years.

It happened to me, I got into a hit-and-run outside of the airport here in the EXACT conditions that would have resulted in not having any insurance payout.

I had just dropped off, and let the terminal to head for greener pastures at 5:30 in the morning. at the first redlight off airport property I got railed from behind and the car sped off.

With uber i would have had to pay for the damage out of pocket.

The second time (also at the airport) after dropping off someone ripped off my bumper squeezing past me at the dropoff area and sped off like a badt outa heck..

Same deal, had it been uber i would have eaten the entire cost of repair because the insurance is liability only.

What REALLY happened... the cab company ate the cost to repair the car and i wasn't charged anything.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I recently had a passenger sit on the center console in my Navigator, and they snapped the handle off where it attaches to the lid. I notified Uber, sent pictures, and they apologized and added $250 to my settlement for damages. I told them that $250 wouldn't cover the damages, so they told me to take it to a body shop and get an estimate.

Ford/Lincoln doesn't make the lid for the center console any longer, it has been discontinued. The only option to repair the console with new factory parts is to purchase the entire assembly - approximately $2,400 installed is what the body shop quoted.

I submitted the claim to James River as instructed, and about a week later I received an email stating that the adjuster had found a used replacement lid online at a salvage yard for $200, and since the comprehensive deductible was $1,000 I was shit outta luck (my words, not their's).

So... rather than battle Uber and James River to get them to replace the damaged part with a new part, or fight the fight to file a lawsuit against the passenger for damages, I've decided to take a different tack - I've filed a complaint with the office of the Missouri Commissioner of Insurance.

Without going into a lot of mind-numbing minutia, I don't have a "LK&Q" (LIke kind and quality) provision on my automobile insurance - damage is fixed with new parts unless I agree otherwise. Uber/James River has never furnished drivers with a copy of the policy they claim to have to cover damages, a violation of state insurance regulations.

So now I wait for the state of Missouri to fight James River for me.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Try to work a fix from your insurance company and have uber give you the money for the deductible, explain that to them or take the pax to court, this will get you deactivated, though.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I recently had a passenger sit on the center console in my Navigator, and they snapped the handle off where it attaches to the lid. I notified Uber, sent pictures, and they apologized and added $250 to my settlement for damages. I told them that $250 wouldn't cover the damages, so they told me to take it to a body shop and get an estimate.
> 
> Ford/Lincoln doesn't make the lid for the center console any longer, it has been discontinued. The only option to repair the console with new factory parts is to purchase the entire assembly - approximately $2,400 installed is what the body shop quoted.
> 
> ...


damn, all this work for 2.14$ per mile on XL? lol

Took a lot of time out of your personal time to do all that



Me'chelle said:


> Rideshare endorsement? What is that?


It's when you can add rideshare insurance on top of your personal insurance, beautiful. A lot of insurance companies in my area, especially national ones, don't like doing that because the risks are too high.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> damn, all this work for 2.14$ per mile on XL? lol
> 
> Took a lot of time out of your personal time to do all that


$1.51/mile.

I just wanted my vehicle repaired. James River tried to screw me, so it's time for a little payback.

Besides, my time on their platform is rapidly drawing to a close, so I figure I'll leave them a goodbye present.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> $1.51/mile.
> 
> I just wanted my vehicle repaired. James River tried to screw me, so it's time for a little payback.
> 
> Besides, my time on their platform is rapidly drawing to a close, so I figure I'll leave them a goodbye present.


Hope your battle favors you.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.

I've decided that I'm going to buy the parts myself and fix it myself. I found them online just have to figure out how many of the parts I will actually need. My car is super stock. No cruise control, no power locks and windows. Everything on that whole door is popped in and out with a couple of those star screws and a few of those push and pull poppy thingys. Idk what they are called but I do know how to fix it. I love YouTube. (Yes, I can fix almost anything on a car, I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said **** that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to buy the parts myself and fix it myself. I found them online just have to figure out how many of the parts I will actually need. My car is super stock. No cruise control, no power locks and windows. Everything on that whole door is popped in and out with a couple of those star screws and a few of those push and pull poppy thingys. Idk what they are called but I do know how to fix it. I love YouTube. (Yes, I can fix almost anything on a car, I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said &%[email protected]!* that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)[/QUOTE
> First off if you get into an accident and the pax calls the cops and a police report is made your insurance will drop you faster then a bad habit and will not cover you because you were driving without commercial insurance.
> ...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to buy the parts myself and fix it myself. I found them online just have to figure out how many of the parts I will actually need. My car is super stock. No cruise control, no power locks and windows. Everything on that whole door is popped in and out with a couple of those star screws and a few of those push and pull poppy thingys. Idk what they are called but I do know how to fix it. I love YouTube. (Yes, I can fix almost anything on a car, I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said &%[email protected]!* that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)


damn, girl, you badass lol. There are probably no laws in your state that said you need rideshare insurance to do lyft/uber, personal insurance is probably good enough. Uber does provide rideshare insurance in case of accidents but cosmetic damage is a b*tch to deal with because they'll deny it most of the time unless you know ways around it.

I heard even your personal insurance claims can be denied if your insurer realized that the accident occurred during a pax ride. Probably better to not mention or file a claim with your personal insurance.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice bit of misinformation in here.

You need rideshare coverage (TNC rider) on your policy because if you are in an accident while driving for uber and don't have it they'll likely cancel your policy and you'll find it difficult to get a new one anywhere after being dropped.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to buy the parts myself and fix it myself. I found them online just have to figure out how many of the parts I will actually need. My car is super stock. No cruise control, no power locks and windows. Everything on that whole door is popped in and out with a couple of those star screws and a few of those push and pull poppy thingys. Idk what they are called but I do know how to fix it. I love YouTube. (Yes, I can fix almost anything on a car, I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said &%[email protected]!* that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)


You are AWESOME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I recently had a passenger sit on the center console in my Navigator, and they snapped the handle off where it attaches to the lid. I notified Uber, sent pictures, and they apologized and added $250 to my settlement for damages. I told them that $250 wouldn't cover the damages, so they told me to take it to a body shop and get an estimate.
> 
> Ford/Lincoln doesn't make the lid for the center console any longer, it has been discontinued. The only option to repair the console with new factory parts is to purchase the entire assembly - approximately $2,400 installed is what the body shop quoted.
> 
> ...


It'd be nice if that was a genuine get-out-of-jail free pass that anyone could use when they don't want to pay up for something. As in, you put a dent in the car your buddy lent you. "Sorry, my insurance doesn't cover that!". Or your brother lends you money and your wallet and the money get stolen. "Sorry, my insurance doesn't cover that!".

What Uber/JR are trying to do is entwine and entangle their insurance cover with their moral responsibility to try to duck their responsibility, whereas in reality they are separate concepts. When I had to claim against Uber for damage caused by one of their pax, they tried to tell me that their insurance didn't cover it. I told them, "You owe me $750. If you have insurance that covers you for this amount then great! If you don't then great! The amount you owe me is still $750 and payment is now due."


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I recently had a passenger sit on the center console in my Navigator


 what the hell? Front seat? Why? How?

My kids used to climb over and sit in mine, drove me nuts, id yell, they'd do it anyway, eventually it broke.



Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage?


Simple, if its not mandatory by law, uber does not care, AND, requiring anything additional would slow down and limit new drivers onboarding

In Florida the minimum auto insurance we need is PIP, personal injury protection, with some ridiculously low protection.

Uber only requires us to have what the state requires, nothing more.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Well peeps.... I have to replace the entire door interior trim panel. Found the part on fordparts website
Part number: <23942
$391.25
It would have been cheaper for her to just break the actual door handle. Hmph. Straight forward to install and I can do it myself but dang it. Stupid drunks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Well peeps.... I have to replace the entire door interior trim panel. Found the part on fordparts website
> Part number: <23942
> $391.25
> It would have been cheaper for her to just break the actual door handle. Hmph. Straight forward to install and I can do it myself but dang it. Stupid drunks.


That really sucks that you had something so unfortunate happen right away. It sounds like you are tenacious enough to Uber on though, Spark Plug!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That really sucks that you had something so unfortunate happen right away. It sounds like you are tenacious enough to Uber on though, Spark Plug!


Absolutely. I will certainly be more aware and cautious moving forward. 
Any chance I can claim this on my taxes? I'm going to talk to my friend but What do you guys think?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It'd be nice if that was a genuine get-out-of-jail free pass that anyone could use when they don't want to pay up for something. As in, you put a dent in the car your buddy lent you. "Sorry, my insurance doesn't cover that!". Or your brother lends you money and your wallet and the money get stolen. "Sorry, my insurance doesn't cover that!".
> 
> What Uber/JR are trying to do is entwine and entangle their insurance cover with their moral responsibility to try to duck their responsibility, whereas in reality they are separate concepts. When I had to claim against Uber for damage caused by one of their pax, they tried to tell me that their insurance didn't cover it. I told them, "You owe me $750. If you have insurance that covers you for this amount then great! If you don't then great! The amount you owe me is still $750 and payment is now due."


What did they end up doing?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> what the hell? Front seat? Why? How?
> 
> My kids used to climb over and sit in mine, drove me nuts, id yell, they'd do it anyway, eventually it broke.


Middle row console. FoMoCo calls it the center console, as opposed to the front console. I think it's confusing, but it's their naming system, so..,


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Middle row console. FoMoCo calls it the center console, as opposed to the front console. I think it's confusing, but it's their naming system, so..,
> 
> View attachment 167108


Yeah, my expedition came bench or captian seats in the center row,.

Frigen people..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> What did they end up doing?


They paid me the full $750, "as a goodwill gesture" according to them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.


Let me explain this to you...

In most states all that is LEGALLY REQUIRED is liability insurance.

This means that if you run into someone else, your insurance will cover SOMEONE ELSES CAR.

This is all that MANY states have required ride sharing to cover.

Uber provides this coverage, in many states JUST BEING SIGNED ON turns this coverage on.

Uber is not providing full coverage during all phases to save money... That's all there is to it.

They arn't requiring you to have a better policy because they don't have to, and it would slow down the sign up process and reduce the number of sign ups.

Make no mistake, if you are doing uber without full comercial coverage or a tailor made rideshare policy, you have major gaps in your coverage.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

What was the outcome of your door handle?
Did you sue the passenger?
Did you get money from uber?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> What was the outcome of your door handle?
> Did you sue the passenger?
> Did you get money from uber?


I Am just going to replace it myself $391. Found the part online. I don't think Uber will do anything from what I have heard.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> I Am just going to replace it myself $391. Found the part online. I don't think Uber will do anything from what I have heard.


That isn't true.
A passenger scratched my friends windshield and he got $150.

There is an option in your app to report damage.
Go to the specific ride.
Click on help.
Tap on "Issue with A rider"
Tap on "A rider damaged my vehicle"
It will ask you for proof of damage and receipts/estimates.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> That isn't true.
> A passenger scratched my friends windshield and he got $150.
> 
> There is an option in your app to report damage.
> ...


I don't see that option. They want me to click the trip and without seeing the pick up point Idk which one it is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> I don't see that option. They want me to click the trip and without seeing the pick up point Idk which one it is.


Sister you need to spend some time surfing around in the app menus. I know you're new but the answers to some of these things are right in front of you. Like the referral deal.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sister you need to spend some time surfing around in the app menus. I know you're new but the answers to some of these things are right in front of you. Like the referral deal.


Ok sorry


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> I don't see that option. They want me to click the trip and without seeing the pick up point Idk which one it is.


Are you on android or iphone?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Holy crap guys. Submitted the info to Uber and they called me right away. Wanted to hear the story about what happened and then they are having me get a quote for more than just the part. They want to pay for part and labor. But yes they are paying for it. Their words. I didn't expect that. Not from what I've heard. Lost for words and so relieved. But someone said the other day that Uber won't call someone ever. They called me like 10 minutes after I submitted the report. Time for a celebratory glass of wine... who are we kidding. I'm drinking the whole bottle now hahahaha

you guys are the best. I'm so happy I stumbled on this site


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Holy crap guys. Submitted the info to Uber and they called me right away. Wanted to hear the story about what happened and then they are having me get a quote for more than just the part. They want to pay for part and labor. But yes they are paying for it. Their words. I didn't expect that. Not from what I've heard. Lost for words and so relieved. But someone said the other day that Uber won't call someone ever. They called me like 10 minutes after I submitted the report. Time for a celebratory glass of wine... who are we kidding. I'm drinking the whole bottle now hahahaha


Congrats.
Why would they have a report damage option if they had no intention of actually doing it. Never hurts trying.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Man idk I'm so confused. I posted here when it first happened and got the impression I was SOL


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

A lot of us have been screwed over by uber because they take the side of the passenger a lot. But when it comes to damages like this and clean up fees they pay out more often, maybe because eod potential lawsuit?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sister you need to spend some time surfing around in the app menus. I know you're new but the answers to some of these things are right in front of you. Like the referral deal.


Also... this site needs an app. It would be so much easier to search and navigate.



TheWanderer said:


> A lot of us have been screwed over by uber because they take the side of the passenger a lot. But when it comes to damages like this and clean up fees they pay out more often, maybe because eod potential lawsuit?


Idk I wouldn't even have said anything if you guys didn't say to do so. I got nervous that I would be blacklisted with Uber lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Holy crap guys. Submitted the info to Uber and they called me right away. Wanted to hear the story about what happened and then they are having me get a quote for more than just the part. They want to pay for part and labor. But yes they are paying for it. Their words. I didn't expect that. Not from what I've heard. Lost for words and so relieved. But someone said the other day that Uber won't call someone ever. They called me like 10 minutes after I submitted the report. Time for a celebratory glass of wine... who are we kidding. I'm drinking the whole bottle now hahahaha
> 
> you guys are the best. I'm so happy I stumbled on this site


UP tends to be really awesome with driver advice. I've been watching people fumbling around with basic questions on the Wisconsin Rideshare Facebook group and it's like SMH.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Also... this site needs an app. It would be so much easier to search and navigate.
> 
> Idk I wouldn't even have said anything if you guys didn't say to do so. I got nervous that I would be blacklisted with Uber lol


Well the issue is as well is that uber doesn't inform drivers what to do in situations like this, or any altercation that happens between the driver and passenger. As soon as you get your background check done they let you go into the wild.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh mr internet white knight


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said &%[email protected]!* that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)


No sh*t? That's pretty impressive considering you're not a mechanic. Then I have no doubt you can remove the door panel and fix the handle. Good job!
Maintenance should run you around 5%-7% of your gross revenue. If you start to see your cost over 10% it's time to buy a new vehicle. Now don't forget that repair costs for rideshare is only the percentage that you use your vehicle for rideshare. ie; if you put 2,000 miles a month on your vehicle but only 500 of those miles are rideshare than your maintenance costs are only 25% of the total costs of repair and maintenance.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't get it where did that come from


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> There are probably no laws in your state that said you need rideshare insurance to do lyft/uber, personal insurance is probably good enough.


I would not follow this advice. Most likely if there are no rideshare insurance regulations in your state than your state most likely considers Uber as commercial driving and you must follow those guidelines. Don't take anyone's advice on this, especially from an Internet forum. Do the research yourself of what your state requires. You can start with your state's Dept of Transportation.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would not follow this advice. Most likely if there are no rideshare insurance regulations in your state than your state most likely considers Uber as commercial driving and you must follow those guidelines. Don't take anyone's advice on this, especially from an Internet forum. Do the research yourself of what your state requires. You can start with your state's Dept of Transportation.


A lot of states including mines don't even require you to get comm. insurance or livery insurance because they'll let you drive with just your personal insurance. Uber has their own stuff. A few regulations have passed in my state requiring extra insurance coverage for doing rideshare.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> A lot of states including mines don't even require you to get comm. insurance or livery insurance because they'll let you drive with just your personal insurance. Uber has their own stuff. A few regulations have passed in my state requiring extra insurance coverage for doing rideshare.


The only thing I saw regarding TNC driving and insurance in Massachusetts is that back in Oct 2015 the Governors Office started allowing insurance companies to deny claims if you only have a personal policy. So I guess your entire faith lies with Uber if some uninsured drunk runs a red light and totals your vehicle while you have the app on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Idk I wouldn't even have said anything if you guys didn't say to do so. I got nervous that I would be blacklisted with Uber lol


You'd be surprised at the amount of abuse you can hurl at Uber, both in person at the Greenlight centers and via mail/phone, and they just take it - they get grief all day long from drivers and they are aware that they deserve it.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

I just posted this fun fact about me in post about "the hood" to be funny and ease the tension. But I feel the need to share it here after reading your comment.

I am not a prude and I am not ashamed to admit that I just farted while laying in bed. It was so bad that I had to get up and leave the room until the smoke clears. Manfriend is sleeping and snoring now with his mouth wide open sucking it all up. Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I just posted this fun fact about me in post about "the hood" to be funny and ease the tension. But I feel the need to share it here after reading your comment.
> 
> I am not a prude and I am not ashamed to admit that I just farted while laying in bed. It was so bad that I had to get up and leave the room until the smoke clears. Manfriend is sleeping and snoring now with his mouth wide open sucking it all up. Bahahahahahaha


That's hysterical. It also made me gag a little.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> That's hysterical. It also made me gag a little.


Lol  that's what I do. I drink and I know things.

Another fun fact. Just bought a sweatshirt that says that on Amazon. It's so awesome. And if you don't know what that is from we can't be friends lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Technically if you were to pan down in this photo you would see Carpet because I was laying on the floor. Lmao
> 
> Lol  that's what I do. I drink and I know things.
> 
> Another fun fact. Just bought a sweatshirt that says that on Amazon. It's so awesome. And if you don't know what that is from we can't be friends lol


Tyrion is my favorite character.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Carpet turns me on


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Submitted the info to Uber and they called me right away. Wanted to hear the story about what happened and then they are having me get a quote for more than just the part. They want to pay for part and labor. But yes they are paying for it. Their words. I


Sorry but I don't believe any of this. Please provide screenshots of these messages you got from them. The reason why I don't believe this is because in the past I reported a pax damaging my car as well because he was drunk. Look at the screenshots below:
























They forwarded this to James River. They came back to me saying I had to pay a $1,000 deductible...nothing about them (Uber) paying for the damage for parts and labor costs. Please provide screenshots proof of what you stated here. If it's true I should be able to pursuit a new claim again with Uber to get them to pay up, otherwise you're giving false hope (lying) to others whose vehicle was damaged. I have submitted my screenshots as proof that they won't pay the way you're saying here, because they forward these vehicle damage claims to the insurance (James River).


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Honestly don't care if you believe me or not. Why would I make this up? Read the whole thread I wasn't even going to ask them to take care of it.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Honestly don't care if you believe me or not. Why would I make this up? Read the whole thread I wasn't even going to ask them to take care of it.


I don't and you just proved it! Please don't be claiming they are paying for it. When you claim things like that you're spreading false hope to other drivers in similar situations. It would have been as easy as showing a screenshot from Uber saying they're going to take care of it (pay it themselves) this will help others successfully getting Uber to pay for it...but everybody here who actually have dealt with this knows better. Everything gets forwarded to the Insurance and there's that $1,000 deductible. Uber is just not going to pay the parts and labor costs themselves like you're falsely claiming.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes they are beautiful!!!

Especially when they...

Make cute babies...8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn you bastards made her cover up. This is why we cant have nice things!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Damn you bastards made her cover up. This is why we cant have nice things!


Actually this site said I was violating something rather and deleted it. Kind of insulting as a woman to have this happen. It's the same profile pic I have on fb (only reason it was added here) and I haven't been reported there lol. I would completely understand if it was just my chest. But it was my whole face and my chest happened to be there. Whatever no big deal just annoying.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't and you just proved it! Please don't be claiming they are paying for it. When you claim things like that you're spreading false hope to other drivers in similar situations. It would have been as easy as showing a screenshot from Uber saying they're going to take care of it (pay it themselves) this will help others successfully getting Uber to pay for it...but everybody here who actually have dealt with this knows better. Everything gets forwarded to the Insurance and there's that $1,000 deductible. Uber is just not going to pay the parts and labor costs themselves like you're falsely claiming.


Good god. You are too much. I'm not making this up and not spreading false hope. In fact most people on here told me that I probably would be SOL and to not bother reporting it. I just decided to give it a shot last night and I reported it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to buy the parts myself and fix it myself. I found them online just have to figure out how many of the parts I will actually need. My car is super stock. No cruise control, no power locks and windows. Everything on that whole door is popped in and out with a couple of those star screws and a few of those push and pull poppy thingys. Idk what they are called but I do know how to fix it. I love YouTube. (Yes, I can fix almost anything on a car, I even replaced the passenger side motor mount for my engine All by myself. Ford wanted $1,200. I said &%[email protected]!* that. Part was $180 online. Youtubed that shit and did it myself.)


Because Uber doesn't care. Uber enjoys ignorant drivers. If you don't realize you have NO collision coverage on your $25k car while driving around with the app on, that's good for them. If you think gas is the only cost to drive uber, that's good for them. If you don't realize that driving more people than you have seatbelts for means no insurance, that's good for them. They do not want informed drivers because informed drivers will be less likely to drive uber for what they pay.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

This Is the email I received while we were in the phone last night. He had me check before we hung up to make sure I received it. My next step is to get a quote and pictures of the damage and reply with both to this email from there I will be refunded. 
I have no reason to lie about this. Jeeez.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Don't forget yoga pants and rompers - two of the greatest fashion inventions since the bikini and the miniskirt!


I would never wear a romper. Lmao.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Don't forget yoga pants and rompers - two of the greatest fashion inventions since the bikini and the miniskirt!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Is this really called for?


Don't worry about it, I'm not lol. It was kind of amusing. He has one thing right.... I totally love to eat lmao! I can eat a whole jar of pickles in one sitting. They are addicting.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

#LetThemFree #Feminism #Anarchy


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> This Is the email I received while we were in the phone last night. He had me check before we hung up to make sure I received it. My next step is to get a quote and pictures of the damage and reply with both to this email from there I will be refunded.
> I have no reason to lie about this. Jeeez.





Me'chelle said:


> Wanted to hear the story about what happened and then they are having me get a quote for more than just the part. They want to pay for part and labor. But yes they are paying for it. Their words


Never said anything about you lying that it happened to you(the damage). On this second quote you claim Uber is paying for it when they get a quote. Nothing here says otherwise that they are going to pay for it themselves like you said. My previous screenshot attachments follows what happens after you submit your quote. They forward this to the insurance and you have to pay for a deductible of $1,000. So yeah, Uber is not actually paying you money out of their pockets to fix the damage themselves....this is the part you don't really understand.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I am not criticizing anyone, just found it kind of annoying. I'll treat this site like I am in church from hence forth lol. Sorry "Mod Gods"


Whenever I get something like this I just give the Boy Scout salute and tell them to read between the lines.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Whenever I get something like this I just give the Boy Scout salute and tell them to read between the lines.


Ahhh, I see what you did there.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Don't worry about it, I'm not lol. It was kind of amusing. He has one thing right.... I totally love to eat lmao! I can eat a whole jar of pickles in one sitting. They are addicting.


I had to stop buying them for that reason. I can't eat just one, especially with the fact even a large one only has 20-30 cal. Then 15 minutes later I've sucked down a quarter cup of salt


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Ahhh, I see what you did there.[/QUOTE
> Never take crap from anyone.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> This Is the email I received while we were in the phone last night. He had me check before we hung up to make sure I received it. My next step is to get a quote and pictures of the damage and reply with both to this email from there I will be refunded.
> I have no reason to lie about this. Jeeez.


What will happen is that you'll be contacted by a representative from James River Insurance who will advise you to get a quote from a body shop and submit that along with pictures. After you do this, an adjuster will look over the damage and lowball the repair estimate to get the total price for repairs below the $1,000 deductible that Uber/James River has (assuming that the damages are over $1,000).

James River will then complete the claim, and send you an E-mail that essentially states, "We're sorry, but..." and that is the end of it as far as they are concerned. If you attempt to contact Uber, they'll refer you to James River. If you contact James River, they'll refer you to the adjuster. And the adjuster works out of an office that isn't where the person who answers the phone is, but if you'd care to leave a voice mail...

As I said previously - I had a $2,400 claim shot down by them, so instead of fighting the fight on their terms, I filed a complaint with the Missouri Commissioner of Insurance.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I had to stop buying them for that reason. I can't eat just one, especially with the fact even a large one only has 20-30 cal. Then 15 minutes later I've sucked down a quarter cup of salt


I know it's so bad lol.... but they are so good.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Get a rideshare endorsement so your insurance co knows you rideshare and your car is fully covered during period 1. Do this soon. Talk to your agent or insurance provider. They will be able to set you up. It's not expensive.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

When I first posted this thread everyone basically said I'm SOL... a couple of days later everyone is saying I need to at least try to submit it to Uber so I did. Result of the report I submitted and the phone call was Uber saying that they would cover the damage for the parts and wanted to cover labor too if I wanted. They said they would pay for it.... now that I did this everyone is all uptight and annoyed and essentially saying I'm making this up..... I wasn't even going to submit a request in the first place. Jeez. I guess I should have kept this to myself. Thought those that had been responding since I posted would be curious to have the update.



Over/Uber said:


> Get a rideshare endorsement so your insurance co knows you rideshare and your car is fully covered during period 1. Do this soon. Talk to your agent or insurance provider. They will be able to set you up. It's not expensive.


We don't have rideshare coverage in my state.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> When I first posted this thread everyone basically said I'm SOL... a couple of days later everyone is saying I need to at least try to submit it to Uber so I did. Result of the report I submitted and the phone call was Uber saying that they would cover the damage for the parts and wanted to cover labor too if I wanted. They said they would pay for it.... now that I did this everyone is all uptight and annoyed and essentially saying I'm making this up..... I wasn't even going to submit a request in the first place. Jeez. I guess I should have kept this to myself. Thought those that had been responding since I posted would be curious to have the update.


If they say one thing in the phone call you can interpret it however you want but whatever is sent to you via email is a different story. An honest update would have been nice.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> If they say one thing in the phone call you can interpret it however you want but whatever is sent to you via email is a different story. An honest update would have been nice.


for ****s sake. I WAS COMPLETELY HONEST


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.


There's all these new people out there who seem to still not know anything about Ubercorp.

simple answer: why _should_ they tell you? It's not _their_ problem. They just want drivers. And more drivers to replace the previous ones who wrecked their cars or gave up.



Me'chelle said:


> for &%[email protected]!*s sake. I WAS COMPLETELY HONEST


You should just ignore those people. A lot of them are bots (or behave like bots by having programmed simplistic responses). Anything psotive about Uber and they call you a shill or a liar. 
Personally, I'm glad to see they did something right. HOpefully it isn't a fluke, and shows they have at least partly mended some of thier ill ways from the past.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> for &%[email protected]!*s sake. I WAS COMPLETELY HONEST


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> We don't have rideshare coverage in my state.


That's rough because you and your car are vulnerable during that phase. And the liability rideshares provide during that phase, should you be at fault, is pitiful.

You can keep rolling the dice and wait until MI has rideshare endorsement. Until then, pull your commercial dress the instant you are involved in a bender and claim you were doing your other line of work.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> for &%[email protected]!*s sake. I WAS COMPLETELY HONEST


So are you really not going to have to pay $1000 deductible to get it fixed?
If urt on the internet, and you make a claim that makes everyone skeptical, you do kinda have to show proof, or just shut up about it. I just realized that maybe you only were told they would fix it, but havne't actually had it fixed yet. Uber support often says things that aren't true. Ur probably thinking "that makes no sense" and that's a common reaction. But it's true. 
So, have they fixed it yet, cuz up til now their insurance has always required a $1000 deductible? Which is a lot more than the cost of replacing a door handle, so may as well use yr own insurance


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Get a rideshare endorsement so your insurance co knows you rideshare and your car is fully covered during period 1 *2 and 3 for collision comprehensive damage*. Do this soon. Talk to your agent or insurance provider. They will be able to set you up. It's not expensive.


Corrected that for you. Without rideshare endorsement, theres a good chance your insurance company may deny your claims; even if non-rideshare related. Best case scenario, they cover it but won't renew your policy and you'll have a cancellation on your record. That means higher premiums with your next provider. Worst case scenario, they pay you nothing, Uber pays you nothing and youre out a car.

Liability will be covered regardlesa but you and your vehicle may be on their own.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Corrected that for you. Without rideshare endorsement, theres a good chance your insurance company may deny your claims; even if non-rideshare related. Best case scenario, they cover it but won't renew your policy and you'll have a cancellation on your record. That means higher premiums with your next provider. Worst case scenario, they pay you nothing, Uber pays you nothing and youre out a car.
> 
> Liability will be covered regardlesa but you and your vehicle may be on their own.


As I already mentioned I am not filing a claim with my insurance for this. It wouldn't be worth it. The part is only $395.25 to buy and fix myself. At this point I am just waiting to see what happens with Uber. I am looking into alternatives to rideshare insurance as my state does not offer it.



Strange Fruit said:


> So are you really not going to have to pay $1000 deductible to get it fixed?
> If urt on the internet, and you make a claim that makes everyone skeptical, you do kinda have to show proof, or just shut up about it. I just realized that maybe you only were told they would fix it, but havne't actually had it fixed yet. Uber support often says things that aren't true. Ur probably thinking "that makes no sense" and that's a common reaction. But it's true.
> So, have they fixed it yet, cuz up til now their insurance has always required a $1000 deductible? Which is a lot more than the cost of replacing a door handle, so may as well use yr own insurance


Everything that I have posted is what has happened so far. This all came about last night. I have not said anything has been done yet. I only stated EXACTLY what has happened since filing the report last night through Uber. which obviously was a mistake.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> As I already mentioned I am not filing a claim with my insurance for this. It wouldn't be worth it. The part is only $395.25 to buy and fix myself. At this point I am just waiting to see what happens with Uber. I am looking into alternatives to rideshare insurance as my state does not offer it.


You are waiting to see what happens with Uber but yet many members here have told you how it usually works and what happens after. You don't listen to their advice so why are you even asking people here for help? If you are going to fix it yourself and payout $395 than that's on you and no further advise is needed to do something like that.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> You are waiting to see what happens with Uber but yet many members here have told you how it usually works and what happens after. You don't listen to their advice so why are you even asking people here for help? If you are going to fix it yourself and payout $395 than that's on you and no further advise is needed to do something like that.


Please for the love of God just go find something else to do.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Please for the love of God just go find something else to do.


I would advise to do the same.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Well peeps.... I have to replace the entire door interior trim panel. Found the part on fordparts website
> Part number: <23942
> $391.25
> It would have been cheaper for her to just break the actual door handle. Hmph. Straight forward to install and I can do it myself but dang it. Stupid drunks.


Send pictures of the before and after to Uber with receipt for purchase of the part...using this link on the actual Trip/Rider that caused the damage:


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Send pictures of the before and after to Uber with receipt for purchase of the part...using this link on the actual Trip/Rider that caused the damage:
> 
> View attachment 167568


Thanks for the tip, I am onto the next stage now!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't and you just proved it! Please don't be claiming they are paying for it. When you claim things like that you're spreading false hope to other drivers in similar situations. It would have been as easy as showing a screenshot from Uber saying they're going to take care of it (pay it themselves) this will help others successfully getting Uber to pay for it...but everybody here who actually have dealt with this knows better. Everything gets forwarded to the Insurance and there's that $1,000 deductible. Uber is just not going to pay the parts and labor costs themselves like you're falsely claiming.









Me'chelle said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am onto the next stage now!


Yeah, just reading through and seeing that....good job!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am onto the next stage now!


And please ignore all the criticism (ur starting to sound defensive from it) and tell us how it turns out. They're supposed to be "changing the relationship with the drivers" so maybe there will be some positive changes, even if it's not in the pay.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Is this really called for?


From an _NLR _it's fairly common, yup.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> And please ignore all the criticism (ur starting to sound defensive from it) and tell us how it turns out. They're supposed to be "changing the relationship with the drivers" so maybe there will be some positive changes, even if it's not in the pay.


Absolutely, you're right. I'm sorry. Definitely wasn't my intention. To each their own, moving on. My goal was to figure this out quickly and get advice. I am new to Uber. I'll keep everyone posted.



UberLaLa said:


> From an _NLR _it's fairly common, yup.


NLR? What's that?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I find that the IGNORE button (on the member's user profile pop-up after clicking the avatar) is a wonderful feature on UP. Just sayin'.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I recently had a passenger sit on the center console in my Navigator, and they snapped the handle off where it attaches to the lid. I notified Uber, sent pictures, and they apologized and added $250 to my settlement for damages. I told them that $250 wouldn't cover the damages, so they told me to take it to a body shop and get an estimate.
> 
> Ford/Lincoln doesn't make the lid for the center console any longer, it has been discontinued. The only option to repair the console with new factory parts is to purchase the entire assembly - approximately $2,400 installed is what the body shop quoted.
> 
> ...


Other than the deductible, I believe James River needs to match your policy provisions


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> My goal was to figure this out quickly and get advice


Or cover up your ears and nod when is not the advise you want to hear.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> ...
> 
> NLR? What's that?


_Negative Likes Ratio








_



UberC00L said:


> Or cover up your ears and nodding when is not the advise you want to hear.


Notice how it follows the negative comments...?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Ah, now I see

Found it! Thanks


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> There's all these new people out there who seem to still not know anything about Ubercorp.
> 
> simple answer: why _should_ they tell you? It's not _their_ problem. They just want drivers. And more drivers to replace the previous ones who wrecked their cars or gave up.
> 
> ...


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> So what exactly do I do if a drunk idiot brakes my door handle? It's not exactly the door handle it's the part you pull to shut the door. Am I going to have to file a claim with my insurance? Also I didn't even realize it happened but there was only one ride where someone sat upfront. It was dark and they were all being crazy so I didn't see it happen either. I am new to Uber and here.... I'm sure there are 100 posts about something like this but I don't feel like searching. You guys seem to be quick at responding


Drink glass of cold water and go to body shop. They will fix it for you.

SHILL


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Michigan does infact have ride share insurance it is required by state law as of March 17 2017. To my knowledge only State Farm, and farmer's offer the TNC endorsement. If more than 50% of your miles are for ride share or TNC "transportation network company"as the State Michigan calls it. Then you may need limo Insurance and you will get that through Karotkin Insurance Group, out of southfield .

Uber markets have regional managers. For instance Michigan is managed by a gentleman names Khalid Merchant. Because of this riders from other markets will have different experiences to report to you when asking advice in a general fourm. I would recommend posting your questions in one of the Michigan fourm. Detroit is the largest.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Chillyz12 said:


> Michigan does infact have ride share insurance it is required by state law as of March 17 2017. To my knowledge only State Farm, and farmer's offer the TNC endorsement. If more than 50% of your miles are for ride share or TNC "transportation network company"as the State Michigan calls it. Then you may need limo Insurance and you will get that through Karotkin Insurance Group, out of southfield .
> 
> Uber markets have regional managers. For instance Michigan is managed by a gentleman names Khalid Merchant. Because of this riders from other markets will have different experiences to report to you when asking advice in a general fourm. I would recommend posting your questions in one of the Michigan fourm. Detroit is the largest.


Whhhhat! I called State Farm too :/. I will go into a State Farm tomorrow and talk to someone face to face.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Well OP.
Welcome to UP.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Whhhhat! I called State Farm too :/. I will go into a State Farm tomorrow and talk to someone face to face.


There was a thread about this in the detroit fourm. Most of the local offices don't know about it yet. You have to have them call corporate.

https://newsroom.statefarm.com/state-farm-tnc-driver-coverage-032017/


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Chillyz12 said:


> There was a thread about this in the detroit fourm. Most of the local offices don't know about it yet. You have to have them call corporate.
> 
> https://newsroom.statefarm.com/state-farm-tnc-driver-coverage-032017/


I called a generic State Farm number. I will go into an office and speak with someone directly. I have had my current carrier since I was 16 so I feel like switching is going to be a downgrade aside from the rideshare coverage. Every time I've gotten a quote from anyone it is always significantly more expensive and I never wanted to do that. I now get why it is necessary but I'm not going to like it. Prior to Friday I've never even been In a situation where filing a claim was necessary. I wish I could keep my current carrier and then buy an additional policy for rideshare through another carrier. I don't pay jack shit for full coverage right now.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Also... this site needs an app. It would be so much easier to search and navigate.
> 
> Idk I wouldn't even have said anything if you guys didn't say to do so. I got nervous that I would be blacklisted with Uber lol


It sounds like you are on some kind of upper or something.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Lionslover said:


> It sounds like you are on some kind of upper or something.


What do you mean? What's an upper?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> What do you mean? What's an upper?


A drug.you just keep rambling about nonsense.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Well I have never done drugs so no...but maybe you are reading something out of context or not seeing that I'm replying to something someone has said. I do talk a lot. But it's not drugs... its just me lol.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Well I have never done drugs so no...but maybe you are reading something out of context or not seeing that I'm replying to something someone has said. I do talk a lot. But it's not drugs... its just me lol.


Notice the _NLR..._


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Notice the _NLR..._


Yup. I do now. It's not my natural instinct. Going to be an adjustment lol


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Well I have never done drugs so no...but maybe you are reading something out of context or not seeing that I'm replying to something someone has said. I do talk a lot. But it's not drugs... its just me lol.


Ok


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> When I first posted this thread everyone basically said I'm SOL... a couple of days later everyone is saying I need to at least try to submit it to Uber so I did. Result of the report I submitted and the phone call was Uber saying that they would cover the damage for the parts and wanted to cover labor too if I wanted. They said they would pay for it.... now that I did this everyone is all uptight and annoyed and essentially saying I'm making this up..... I wasn't even going to submit a request in the first place. Jeez. I guess I should have kept this to myself. Thought those that had been responding since I posted would be curious to have the update.
> 
> We don't have rideshare coverage in my state.


Just keep in mind any time you post something online there will be people that will be negative about everything, there will be those that will try to offer helpful advice, and there will be people who don't believe what you say. No one is wrong and everyone has different experiences. A lot of times people have gotten burned by the companies often so it's hard to say anything positive.

So they say they will pay? Odds are, like everyone has told you, that it will be done through their insurance company which has a high deductible. The only other possibility is that they will charge the rider. Since I have not had a pax cause damage other than cleaning fees I cannot speak from experience, but I have never heard of someone say they charged the pax for damages. So with that in mind make sure you keep the $400 for the part aside. Not sure you mentioned what vehicle you had but if it's a few years old I would suggest looking for local junkyards where you pull the parts. The parts are very inexpensive and can save you quite a bit at tines. Best thing is you can see condition and possibly find a matching color for your car.

The last thing to address which you said you would be doing is the insurance coverage. Make sure you have it as your insurance can deny a claim if they find out you do rideshare. If they insist they don't carry it then get it in writting to cover yourself. I am sure they will do their research correctly once you ask for it in writting as they will now be on the line if something happens.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> Just keep in mind any time you post something online there will be people that will be negative about everything, there will be those that will try to offer helpful advice, and there will be people who don't believe what you say. No one is wrong and everyone has different experiences. A lot of times people have gotten burned by the companies often so it's hard to say anything positive.
> 
> So they say they will pay? Odds are, like everyone has told you, that it will be done through their insurance company which has a high deductible. The only other possibility is that they will charge the rider. Since I have not had a pax cause damage other than cleaning fees I cannot speak from experience, but I have never heard of someone say they charged the pax for damages. So with that in mind make sure you keep the $400 for the part aside. Not sure you mentioned what vehicle you had but if it's a few years old I would suggest looking for local junkyards where you pull the parts. The parts are very inexpensive and can save you quite a bit at tines. Best thing is you can see condition and possibly find a matching color for your car.
> 
> The last thing to address which you said you would be doing is the insurance coverage. Make sure you have it as your insurance can deny a claim if they find out you do rideshare. If they insist they don't carry it then get it in writting to cover yourself. I am sure they will do their research correctly once you ask for it in writting as they will now be on the line if something happens.


Agree with all you wrote, except the insurance part. Actually, her insurance might cancel her once they find out she drives TNC


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

State Farm's rideshare endorsement is pretty new in Michigan. That's why some offices might not know about it. But as you can see from the link that was posted, it definitely is available in Michigan and from what I have seen is a lot cheaper than Farmers' rideshare coverage.


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Well I have never done drugs so no...but maybe you are reading something out of context or not seeing that I'm replying to something someone has said. I do talk a lot. But it's not drugs... its just me lol.


Don't mind Lionslover, that's how he flirts.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Chillyz12 said:


> Don't mind Lionslover, that's how he flirts.


I'm confused,who am I flirting with?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

AllGold said:


> State Farm's rideshare endorsement is pretty new in Michigan. That's why some offices might not know about it. But as you can see from the link that was posted, it definitely is available in Michigan and from what I have seen is a lot cheaper than Farmers' rideshare coverage.


Went to $tate Farm today. $o much $$$$$ but worth it at the end of the day.


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> I'm confused,who am I flirting with?


Me?Chelle


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Chillyz12 said:


> Me?Chelle


Naw I'm not flirting with her,she doesn't have the right plumbing.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, now that we know you priced out to have a dealership fix your door, priced out that you can fix your door, priced out rideshare insurance, know the driving laws in Michigan concerning rideshare insurance, know that you changed your avatar pic, know that there are a few male drivers that think your hot and know that there is a gay driver named Lionslover I think that this thread should end.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, now that we know you priced out to have a dealership fix your door, priced out that you can fix your door, priced out rideshare insurance, know the driving laws in Michigan concerning rideshare insurance, know that you changed your avatar pic, know that there are a few male drivers that think your hot and know that there is a gay driver named Lionslover I think that this thread should end.


Hahaha


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Sure I’ll let everyone know what happens with Uber


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Why does Uber allow people to sign up without making them prove they have this rideshare coverage??? I didn't even know this was a thing. Not once did Uber mention it. They approved me within 6 hours to drive.


Because rideshare gap insurance is not REQUIRED but it is highly recommended for if you have a problem on the road as it goes like this:
You to your personal insurance: "Hi I was driving Uber and wrecked"
Your personal insurance: "WTF do you mean you were driving Uber? You don't have a rideshare ENDORSEMENT lady - your policy is now cancelled"
You: "What about my car?"
Insurer: "Too bad?"

You to Uber: "Hi I was driving Uber and wrecked"
Uber to you: "OK, we have an insurance company but first we'll check with your personal insurance company for deductibles, etc."
Surprise call from insurance company: "WTF do you mean you were driving Uber???"

-- dialogue provided by the haphazard screenwriters dept. We're union!


----------



## Jovanotti (Aug 11, 2017)

Jes,...after reading story after story I am so disgusted with Uber,and the way they go about handling situations. Karma is a ***** Uber, remember London has already canceled your ass, keep going the way you are I'm sure you'll get canceled here slowly but Surely.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Guess what.... UBER PAID! I had to follow up Several times to make sure it was still being investigated and progress was being made but the final decision came today as well as the payment. Didn't have to go through my insurance or James River (think that's what it is called). I humbly offer screen shots as I scratch my head with my middle finger for those that gave me so much grief.

As for those that offered sound advice and encouraged me to just try with Uber I offer you a drink if you are ever in Kalamazoo! Seriously. Thank you. I'm so grateful to those of you that take time to answer the same questions over and over again that us newbs have. I totally would have ended up just paying for this myself without you guys. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well that's a first...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HOLY CRAP!!!

Awesome job getting them to pay you.

I havent read every page on this thread(sorry). Did you already pay that amount for the repairs and they this was a reimbursement?

OK, just spent some time reading back on this thread.

Hoping you dont take the high road and do some "i told you so's"!

You proved a lot of people wrong!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Utter Shock. 

I'm at the get a quote stage right now for an "incident" with a Common Uber Network Transportation pax right now. I had no hope but now I do. I however am not going to post any more about it until it is over as I just can't take the abuse that OP has taken in this thread. I'm weak... ;-)

Make sure you post those "Told 'yas" a lot Me'Chelle.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Unicorns are real.....because if she got paid out, that means anything is possible.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Never said anything about you lying that it happened to you(the damage). On this second quote you claim Uber is paying for it when they get a quote. Nothing here says otherwise that they are going to pay for it themselves like you said. My previous screenshot attachments follows what happens after you submit your quote. They forward this to the insurance and you have to pay for a deductible of $1,000. So yeah, Uber is not actually paying you money out of their pockets to fix the damage themselves....this is the part you don't really understand.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Good for You!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Lol.... As requested I was going to go through and do one unique I told you so to each of those that deserved it but I don't have the patience to go through all the messages again one by one. I'd rather spend my time "making up stories and giving False hope", "pretending to be a girl", "pretending to be pretty", and "ignoring good (cough cough) advice from those that know best". I will just take great satisfaction in knowing that those select few feel pretty stupid right now and I hope next time you think before you unleash your inner D-Bag. I know, I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> View attachment 170490
> Lol.... As requested I was going to go through and do one unique I told you so to each of those that deserved it but I don't have the patience to go through all the messages again one by one. I'd rather spend my time "making up stories and giving False hope", "pretending to be a girl", "pretending to be pretty", and "ignoring good (cough cough) advice from those that know best". I will just take great satisfaction in knowing that those select few feel pretty stupid right now and I hope next time you think before you unleash your inner D-Bag. I know, I know, wishful thinking.


Wow, Jesus! Just let it go. You are being the biggest D-bag right now by continuing on this pointless rant. Others have been burned in the past by Uber before so they were a bit skeptical, that's no reason to taunt them and call them stupid. If nothing else they are being the bigger person here by not engaging in petty behavior like you seem to be doing. It's good to know that Uber is finally doing it right by compensating drivers from damages caused by riders, it's the way they should have done it since the start.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> View attachment 170490
> Lol.... As requested I was going to go through and do one unique I told you so to each of those that deserved it but I don't have the patience to go through all the messages again one by one. I'd rather spend my time "making up stories and giving False hope", "pretending to be a girl", "pretending to be pretty", and "ignoring good (cough cough) advice from those that know best". I will just take great satisfaction in knowing that those select few feel pretty stupid right now and I hope next time you think before you unleash your inner D-Bag. I know, I know, wishful thinking.


Nice job!

If you aren't complaining half of the people here will accuse you of lying or even more ridiculous, being an uber employee/plant.

Just start every post with Uber sucks, and you'll be fine.



justanotherant said:


> Wow, Jesus! Just let it go. You are being the biggest D-bag right now by continuing on this pointless rant. Others have been burned in the past by Uber before so they were a bit skeptical, that's no reason to taunt them and call them stupid. If nothing else they are being the bigger person here by not engaging in petty behavior like you seem to be doing. It's good to know that Uber is finally doing it right by compensating drivers from damages caused by riders, it's the way they should have done it since the start.


Idk. Some people were pretty vicious to her.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

justanotherant said:


> Wow, Jesus! Just let it go. You are being the biggest D-bag right now by continuing on this pointless rant. Others have been burned in the past by Uber before so they were a bit skeptical, that's no reason to taunt them and call them stupid. If nothing else they are being the bigger person here by not engaging in petty behavior like you seem to be doing. It's good to know that Uber is finally doing it right by compensating drivers from damages caused by riders, it's the way they should have done it since the start.


C'mon now. If you can't dish or you need to be able to take it. .
If she had listened to what she was being told, she might have given up.

Let her have her moment.

We're all very hard on people here when we think they're wrong. This girl is a tough cookie.


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> "pretending to be a girl", "pretending to be pretty"


If I remember correctly you are the one that came to these forums with a "pretending to be a girl...pretending to be pretty" with a cleavage picture. Aside from that picture and the one you have now, you haven't shown any proof that you are a girl unlike the girl you are talking about.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

justanotherant said:


> If I remember correctly you are the one that came to these forums with a "pretending to be a girl...pretending to be pretty" with a cleavage picture. Aside from that picture and the one you have now, you haven't shown any proof that you are a girl unlike the girl you are talking about.


Whoa whoa whoa
Don't ever criticise a woman for posting cleavage pictures. Then they'll stop doing it.

And she wasn't pretending bro. 
They're real and they're spectacular!!!


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

justanotherant said:


> Aside from that picture and the one you have now, you haven't shown any proof that you are a girl unlike the girl you are talking about.


Why would she need to prove anything? Is you don't like her or her posts or the gact that she hasn't proved anything , put her on ignore and go on with your life.


----------



## justanotherant (Sep 22, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> Why would she need to prove anything? Is you don't like her or her posts or the gact that she hasn't proved anything , put her on ignore and go on with your life.


She doesn't have to but she is the one saying someone else is pretending to be a girl, so it's my right to believe he is also pretending to be a girl.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Pass the popcorn 0.0


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

justanotherant said:


> She doesn't have to but she is the one saying someone else is pretending to be a girl, so it's my right to believe he is also pretending to be a girl.


I guess I missed that


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> I guess I missed that


You missed it because I never said that. I was accused of being a guy. Wish I was sometimes. I wouldn't have to deal with things like swamp chest because the things you guys like are actually large heavy heating bags that just cause my core to sweat gallons even when the rest of my body is freezing....


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> You missed it because I never said that.


I know.



Me'chelle said:


> I wouldn't have to deal with things like swamp chest because the things you guys like are actually large heavy heating bags that just cause my core to sweat gallons even when the rest of my body is freezing....


Oh that's hot..


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> I know.
> 
> Oh that's hot..


I know right? Quite literally very very hot. The only thing I have to do to fake being sick is stick a thermometer in my bra. You laugh, but I'm serious.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> I know right? Quite literally very very hot. The only thing I have to do to fake being sick is stick a thermometer in my bra. You laugh, but I'm serious.


If I were you, I'd go topless.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Me'chelle said:


> I know right? Quite literally very very hot. The only thing I have to do to fake being sick is stick a thermometer in my bra. You laugh, but I'm serious.


You can't really stop the heat, but if your boobs get all sweaty in your cleavage, use a good antiperspirant a few minutes before getting dressed. I use Mitchum clinical strength 'cos I'm a sweaty person anyway and without it here in Texas in summer by the end of the day my boobs are all sweaty and itchy.

I also carry Huggies wipes in the cucumber and green tea scent and wipe myself down if I get too hot. They're handy in the car anyway for if I eat something or shake hands with a customer. Try to remove germs as much as possible and they're nicer than sanitizer (although I have that too).


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

"Maybe there is such thing as a Christmas miracle..."

*Hey Arnold looking up at the night sky on Christmas Eve while it snows*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't really stop the heat, but if your boobs get all sweaty in your cleavage, use a good antiperspirant a few minutes before getting dressed. I use Mitchum clinical strength 'cos I'm a sweaty person anyway and without it here in Texas in summer by the end of the day my boobs are all sweaty and itchy.
> 
> I also carry Huggies wipes in the cucumber and green tea scent and wipe myself down if I get too hot. They're handy in the car anyway for if I eat something or shake hands with a customer. Try to remove germs as much as possible and they're nicer than sanitizer (although I have that too).





Me'chelle said:


> I know right? Quite literally very very hot. The only thing I have to do to fake being sick is stick a thermometer in my bra. You laugh, but I'm serious.


Stop it. You're ruining it for me


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ladies, please feel free to continue sharing with the class. It's very educational.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ladies, please feel free to continue sharing with the class. It's very educational.


Hmmm.... what else is there that girls never actually admit......


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Hmmm.... what else is there that girls never actually admit......


Dunno but my wife never told me anything like this. Then again she doesn't tend to pay as much attention to being "done up" etc. as most females.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Hmmm.... what else is there that girls never actually admit......


No.. please.. just keep tellimg us what we want to hear. 

Life is so much easier in a bubble, know what I mean?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Hmmm.... what else is there that girls never actually admit......


Oh oh oh oh, sigh... I've got one. When we go into the restroom and you hear water running we aren't spending hours brushing our teeth and washing our face... we are actually.... well no pleasant way to say this.... taking a shit 

Lol.. I didn't think it allowed swear words 0.0


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> Oh oh oh oh, sigh... I've got one. When we go into the restroom and you hear water running we aren't spending hours brushing our teeth and washing our face... we are actually.... well no pleasant way to say this.... taking a shit
> 
> Lol.. I didn't think it allowed swear words 0.0


Liar!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> I wouldn't have to deal with things like swamp chest because the things you guys like are actually large heavy heating bags that just cause my core to sweat gallons even when the rest of my body is freezing....


Keep going!!!



Me'chelle said:


> I know right? Quite literally very very hot.


Worry not. I am a professional. 
I know how to get air circulating to those babies and how to keep them nice and moist.



Rsabcd said:


> If I were you, I'd go topless.


Brilliant!



MadTownUberD said:


> Ladies, please feel free to continue sharing with the class. It's very educational.


You my friend, are a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Dunno but my wife never told me anything like this. Then again she doesn't tend to pay as much attention to being "done up" etc. as most females.


I'm about as not "done up" as it gets. I fail to see how not wanting sweaty boobs is "done up."

You must have really low standards...lol.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm about as not "done up" as it gets. I fail to see how not wanting sweaty boobs is "done up."
> 
> You must have really low standards...lol.


Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I fail to see how not wanting sweaty boobs is "done up."


Because, the girls we dream about don't sweat. 
They don't poop. They don't talk back to us. 
You getting the picture?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm about as not "done up" as it gets. I fail to see how not wanting sweaty boobs is "done up."
> 
> You must have really low standards...lol.


Do you rub Mitchum on your butt crack before putting your panties on? Or in between belly rolls (if you have any)? Because it's about the same thing.

I rest my case, Your Honor.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Liar!


I truly wish I was.... you know how many "showers" I've taken during the first few months of meeting a guy. Sorry, not sorry. Showers are generally long enough to make the stink go away  I think I've changed now though. The older I get the more I don't give shit about admitting that I can't eat Taco Bell because it gives me diarrhea. #fact lol



Cableguynoe said:


> Because, the girls we dream about don't sweat.
> They don't poop. They don't talk back to us.
> You getting the picture?


Ya we never do those things and we never never never ever do obnoxious silly squats/karate kicks to shave our bum cracks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> . The older I get the more I don't give shit about admitting that I can't eat Taco Bell because it gives me diarrhea. #fact lol


Just as every guy here is falling in online-love with you, you go and pull that shit. 
(no pun intended)


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you rub Mitchum on your butt crack before putting your panties on? Or in between belly rolls (if you have any)? Because it's about the same thing.
> 
> I rest my case, Your Honor.


Objection! We use dove not Mitchum ​


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm about as not "done up" as it gets. I fail to see how not wanting sweaty boobs is "done up."
> 
> You must have really low standards...lol.


And not having boobs myself, I have no idea what the standards are.

Hey is this thread derailed yet? I'm about to nominate it for Best Thread Ever.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just as every guy here is falling in online-love with you, you go and pull that shit.
> (no pun intended)


I'm truly sorry that I'm not sorry. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Do you rub Mitchum on your butt crack before putting your panties on? Or in between belly rolls (if you have any)? Because it's about the same thing.
> 
> I rest my case, Your Honor.


Nah. The only place where skin is rubbing together and sweaty is between my boobs. I guess if I did have belly rolls I would, though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> And not having boobs myself, I have no idea what the standards are.
> 
> Hey is this thread derailed yet? I'm about to nominate it for Best Thread Ever.


Saduber started it right?

I'm really not sure how we got here


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> And not having boobs myself, I have no idea what the standards are.
> 
> Hey is this thread derailed yet? I'm about to nominate it for Best Thread Ever.


Haha! I do believe the original purpose has been beyond resolved lmfao



Cableguynoe said:


> Saduber started it right?
> 
> I'm really not sure how we got here


Umm... we got here because I'm obviously a phenomenal fapping story teller!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Haha! I do believe the original purpose has been beyond resolved lmfao
> 
> Umm... we got here because I'm obviously a phenomenal fapping story teller!


Oh yeah, so about your car...


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I truly wish I


Honestly, I have a sister 2 daughters(1 close to yout age), and one soon to be ex wife.

You won't be able to shock me.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> View attachment 170278
> View attachment 170279
> View attachment 170281
> View attachment 170282
> ...


Piss off


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Lionslover said:


> Piss off


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Shhh what's that I hear? Must be the waaaaaambulance. Waaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Me'chelle Glad to see things worked out for you. You may be the 1 in 100,000 that actually had Uber do the right thing and positively resolved your issue.

Thanks for sharing, and hope other drivers persevere through their dilemma with Uber with results. The commonality of this is never to give up the fight for what is owed to you.


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

DocT said:


> Me'chelle Glad to see things worked out for you. You may be the 1 in 100,000 that actually had Uber do the right thing and positively resolved your issue.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and hope other drivers persevere through their dilemma with Uber with results. The commonality of this is never to give up the fight for what is owed to you.


Well thank you Doc, it wasn't easy and I remained persistent and constantly followed up a couple of times a day until it was resolved.

Due to all the tension that arose in this thread I totally forgot to mention the fact that they Promised me that Sunday night that I wouldn't be matched with this rider again. The following Wednesday guess who I picked up. Didn't realize it was her until we got on the main road with lots of lights. She was sober and kept apologizing the whole way there. Needless to say it was an incredibly awkward car ride. Turns out they had picked the wrong trip the night I reported it. Grateful she was just drunk that night and not actually a dangerous person.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Well thank you Doc, it wasn't easy and I remained persistent and constantly followed up a couple of times a day until it was resolved.
> 
> Due to all the tension that arose in this thread I totally forgot to mention the fact that they Promised me that Sunday night that I wouldn't be matched with this rider again. The following Wednesday guess who I picked up. Didn't realize it was her until we got on the main road with lots of lights. She was sober and kept apologizing the whole way there. Needless to say it was an incredibly awkward car ride. Turns out they had picked the wrong trip the night I reported it. Grateful she was just drunk that night and not actually a dangerous person.


God you are such a drama queen.


----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

So Michele:
Yes Uber has approved you to drive with them, but you also had to consent to their Terms of Service (TOS) one of which is their newly added (as of May 2017) Driver Gap coverage. Hell, just take it to your insurance and claim under comprehensive, add a little exaggeration as to how it happened. Don't say it was RS and there you go. Also, remember, you are an independent contractor operating a business and there will be expenses that you should be planning for, wear and tear on your vehicle is one of them and the primary one. Learn to budget some money each week from your earnings to help cover this type of stuff. Come on people. You really expect when operating a business for their to be all earnings and no expenses for wear and tear.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Y'all had me at sweaty boobs....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Nah. The only place where skin is rubbing together and sweaty is between my boobs. I guess if I did have belly rolls I would, though.


Imagine if we told them we moisturize them after our showers?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Me'chelle said:


> Objection! We use dove not Mitchum ​


There's a unisex Mitchum clinical strength. Works great, no scent.



SuzeCB said:


> Imagine if we told them we moisturize them after our showers?


Well the breast self exam is much easier if you use moisturizer. But I find when they're all wet and soapy IN the shower that's the best time to carefully run my fingers over them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Now you're just embellishing to tweak us guys...

Now you're just embellishing to tweak us guys...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a unisex Mitchum clinical strength. Works great, no scent.
> 
> Well the breast self exam is much easier if you use moisturizer. But I find when they're all wet and soapy IN the shower that's the best time to carefully run my fingers over them.


I find that the best time too


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I love it when I get out of a shower feeling more dirty than when I went in


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> Well peeps.... I have to replace the entire door interior trim panel. Found the part on fordparts website
> Part number: <23942
> $391.25
> It would have been cheaper for her to just break the actual door handle. Hmph. Straight forward to install and I can do it myself but dang it. Stupid drunks.


Weeeeelll you just settled it for me. There is no way in hell I am going out driving tonight or Halloween night. I'm sticking to my early mornings, thank you!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Weeeeelll you just settled it for me. There is no way in hell I am going out driving tonight or Halloween night. I'm sticking to my early mornings, thank you!


+1000. Here's a free pro tip: go out driving the early morning AFTER, when all the people are tired from drinking all night. Tends to surge a bit because people are also going to the airport.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> +1000. Here's a free pro tip: go out driving the early morning AFTER, when all the people are tired from drinking all night. Tends to surge a bit because people are also going to the airport.


Yup, also, they have to find their cars.
And the single girls are waking up and wondering where they are, and need to get home.
Offer a bloody mary and a hit offa your bong for ten bux and make a fortune.


----------



## Keyzer Soze (Oct 4, 2017)

I just finished reading through this thread. The replies some of you dudes in here have posted towards that woman are ridiculous and immature. Perfect example of sexism alive and kicking in 2017. Doing it specifically on a forum dedicated to your career/job and towards a co-worker no less, idiots.... I’m willing to bet the most contact many of them have had with a real woman was driving them home drunk one night, they actually talked to you which bolstered your confidence levels by mistake.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Keyzer Soze said:


> I just finished reading through this thread. The replies some of you dudes in here have posted towards that woman are ridiculous and immature. Perfect example of sexism alive and kicking in 2017. Doing it specifically on a forum dedicated to your career/job and towards a co-worker no less, idiots.... I'm willing to bet the most contact many of them have had with a real woman was driving them home drunk one night, they actually talked to you which bolstered your confidence levels by mistake.


Cableguynoe , you got this?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Cableguynoe , you got this?


I'm gonna give this a shot. Be ready to back me up if need be.



Keyzer Soze said:


> I just finished reading through this thread. The replies some of you dudes in here have posted towards that woman are ridiculous and immature. Perfect example of sexism alive and kicking in 2017. Doing it specifically on a forum dedicated to your career/job and towards a co-worker no less, idiots.... I'm willing to bet the most contact many of them have had with a real woman was driving them home drunk one night, they actually talked to you which bolstered your confidence levels by mistake.


Welcome to UP.net Keyzer Soze

You are mostly right. MadTownUberD and myself are both married. So most of the recent contact we've had with women are in fact those drunk women we drive at night.

But I have to be honest, when you called Me'chelle my co-worker, that was kind of hot. I would love to have a co-worker like her.
Wow, now you got my mind running wild.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm gonna give this a shot. Be ready to back me up if need be.
> 
> Welcome to UP.net Keyzer Soze
> 
> ...


Tru dat!

I'm also guessing he didn't see her original profile pic, which screamed "compliment me!!!"


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Tru dat!
> 
> I'm also guessing he didn't see her original profile pic, which screamed "compliment me!!!"


I unfortunately missed it as well. You guys have all the fun.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm gonna give this a shot. Be ready to back me up if need be.
> 
> Welcome to UP.net Keyzer Soze.


You don't need back-up cable.
I just love it when a newbie poster (and prolly a newbie driver) comes on here and starts telling us OG's (Old Guys) about how things are.


----------



## PalmBeach Kristen (Nov 10, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Objection! We use dove not Mitchum ​


I like baby powder.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well the breast self exam is much easier if you use moisturizer. But I find when they're all wet and soapy IN the shower that's the best time to carefully run my fingers over them.


I'm confused... would you mind posting a pictorial?



Keyzer Soze said:


> The replies some of you dudes in here have posted towards that woman are ridiculous and immature. Perfect example of sexism alive and kicking in 2017.


Sorry, we like your rack Too!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Tru dat!
> 
> I'm also guessing he didn't see her original profile pic, which screamed "compliment me!!!"


Guilty as charged. Jk... it was an accident I connected with fb and didn't realize it added the pic


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Guilty as charged. Jk... it was an accident I connected with fb and didn't realize it added the pic


You're back! Where did you go for so long?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're back! Where did you go for so long?


Well, this is a sexist thread; demeaning to women and border line violent towards women. She probably has been hanging out in the same safe space as Keyzar. 
I take that back, she's a hell of lot tougher than him. 
BTW, two trophy points have been subtracted from Keyzar's UP ranking. (check it out).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> Guilty as charged. Jk... it was an accident I connected with fb and didn't realize it added the pic


So when you gonna accept me on fb?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So when you gonna accept me on fb?


Ha. Can't wait to see the reply to this question ... ha.


----------

